# An Exercise for the newly Reformed



## BobVigneault (Mar 21, 2006)

As a joke I posted a bunch of 'universalist' passages in another thread and told the newbies to jump in. I got to thinking that this is actually a great exercise for those of you who are new to reformed thought.

If the arminian is to be intellectually consistent he must embrace Open Theism (that God is voluntarily not omniscient or omnipotent) and the God saves everybody (Universalism). Rather, he wrings his hands helplessly unable to save those who hold out by that darned free will.

The following is a short list of 'universalist' passages. How would you exegete these verses to demonstrate that they do not support universalism and that they do uphold Limited Atonement? 


1 Peter 3:9 The Lord is not slow to fulfill his promise as some count slowness, but is patient toward you, not wishing that any should perish, but that all should reach repentance.

Rom 5:18 Therefore, as one trespass led to condemnation for all men, so one act of righteousness leads to justification and life for all men.

1 Tim 2:3 This is good, and it is pleasing in the sight of God our Savior, 4 who desires all people to be saved and to come to the knowledge of the truth.

1 Cor 15:22 For as in Adam all die, so also in Christ shall all be made alive.

John 12:32 And I, when I am lifted up from the earth, will draw all people to myself."

1 John 2:2 He is the propitiation for our sins, and not for ours only but also for the sins of the whole world.

! Tim 4:9 The saying is trustworthy and deserving of full acceptance. 10 For to this end we toil and strive, because we have our hope set on the living God, who is the Savior of all people, especially of those who believe.

Grab a verse and Godspeed.

PS, I almost forgot John 3:16.

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 21, 2006)

(snicker, snicker) Cut it out Trevor or I'll have to separate you.


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BobVigneault_
> As a joke I posted a bunch of 'universalist' passages in another thread and told the newbies to jump in. I got to thinking that this is actually a great exercise for those of you who are new to reformed thought.
> 
> If the arminian is to be intellectually consistent he must embrace Open Theism (that God is voluntarily not omniscient or omnipotent) and the God saves everybody (Universalism). Rather, he wrings his hands helplessly unable to save those who hold out by that darned free will.
> ...



What is the context and who is being addressed in these verses?
What does propitiation mean anyway????


----------



## bened (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh, don't gimme doctrine, just gimme Jesus.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 21, 2006)

That's a very good start Brian and Ben. I'LL SEE YOU BOTH OF YOU TWO PIXIES AFTER SCHOOL!! You young upstarts! 

[Edited on 3-21-2006 by BobVigneault]


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## turmeric (Mar 21, 2006)

Alright, newbies, get down and give me fifty!


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 21, 2006)

Listen.......

I will respond but first I have to get some Theological education.
SEE AVATAR


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turmeric_
> Alright, newbies, get down and give me fifty!



Meg, will you settle for 40?

of these.... http://www.purposedriven.com.au/



dl


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cuirassier_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by turmeric_
> ...



Now that my friend was just plain wrong


----------



## Cuirassier (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Cuirassier_
> ...



Naaah, small potatoes, Meanie ...

This, on the other hand, is where it's at:

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: New Living Translation : Holy Bible: Self-Help Edition

I tried to find the Kumbaya Edition, but I'm not sure Zondervan finished it quite yet. 



dl

ps: in all seriousness, the reviews on this "Bible" are interesting read in and of themselves. The "I want a Bible that will do XZY for me" logic is pretty obvious ....


----------



## MeanieCalvinist (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cuirassier_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by MeanieCalvinist_
> ...



I read them and agree with what you said... Rather sad when you think about it..


----------

